# How long did it take for your uterus to shrink after the miscarriage?



## Zeri

I really hate looking pregnant when I know I'm not. I had my D&C on Saturday but I still look pregnant - at least 8 weeks. (baby died at 9 weeks). 

How long does it take for the uterus to go back down to normal (non-pregnant) size?


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I didn't want to read and run....and I'd like to know as well. 
I'm overweight so don't look pregnant, and didn't look pregnant at 11 weeks (well I did to myself and fiance, but not to strangers)....but I definitely gained weight and got very bloated. The bloating has gone down a little, but I really want to lose the weight. I know it sounds petty, but at least being pregnant I had an "excuse" to be fat. Now I'm just a fat woman.


----------



## KateC

Ooh... a few weeks. Not very long. More than one week, less than three (for me). 

That said, I gained a little weight with each of my three pregnancies, on top of the actual weight of the uterus stuff. My first pregnancy, I had a healthy baby girl, breast-fed her, and the weight was off completely within a few months (I didn't get my BODY back for a year, but that's just hormonal). The second pregnancy, 5 lbs stuck around after my D&C. The third pregnancy, another 5 lbs. I am working very hard to get it off again. 

I guess what I'm saying is this: part of it's hormonal, uterus, bloating stuff. Part of it might be actual weight gained, and I can sympathize with that! For some reason I'm finding mine persistent. 

The good thing is, though, that exercise and healthy eating are incredibly good at helping to combat depression, so if you start taking care of your body, you'll chip away at that weight and also be better able to cope and heal from your loss. It doesn't have to be anything extreme, just be mindful that you're eating lots of veggies, and get out for a walk or some yoga or a swim or something. 

Be well. Cut yourself a little slack. Your body has been through a lot!


----------



## Zeri

Thanks for your responses! Great tips, KateC. I really need to start exercising again. 

A few weeks isn't so bad to wait. I just want to be able to wear a fitted shirt without feeling conspicuous. This is my 2nd pregnancy so my belly was definitely starting to stick out even though I was only 9 weeks.


----------

